
‘Changes are accelerating’: Grim UN climate report predicts faster-rising oceans - Kaibeezy
https://www.chicagotribune.com/nation-world/ct-nw-un-climate-report-20190925-ab7vye5r5jgutiynqmki4vxuyi-story.html
======
Kaibeezy
_The IPCC increased its projected end-of-century sea level rise in the worst
case scenario by nearly four inches from its 2013 projections because of
increased recent melt of ice sheets in Greenland and Antarctica._

